# Killi fish



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I have tried ghost shrimp repeatedly (thankfully they're cheap); but my killi's absolutely can't resist them. The tank is heavily planted; but the killis' just spend 24/7 on a hunting trip over the best hiding places. Is this a normal species of fish which is incompatible with shrimp? Are there are any other larger shrimp which the killi's couldn't get their mouths around? My primary purpose for the shrimp is keeping down green hair algae; and for some reason my ottos aren't doing enough.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

ghost shrimp dont eat algae. try amanos, they get really big and they eat hair algae.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

If you put killi fish with any shrimp beside amano, I believed shrimp will be a great meal for them......


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

you can try bamboo shrimps, they are pretty big.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I kept whisker shrimp with killis. They don't do much for algae though, just a clean up crew for left over food. My killis were somewhat aggressive. I found an oto with a missing eye in my killi tank as I was tearing it down.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Ghost shrimp are just scavengers, I don't even think they eat algae. They eat left over feeds and dead fish ect, kind of like catfish.

I always thought if the shrmip couldn't fit in the fishes mouth it wouldn't eat it, but lately that doesn't seem to be the case with most people.

Like suggest above amano shrimp would most likely be your best bet, they get fairly large, large enough not to get eaten, plus they will take care of your algae problem.

Ottos I heard don't eat hair algae, they eat those brown diatoms or whatever, and some other algaes.

I have two tanks full of hair algae both are shrimp breeding tanks (rcs and yellow shrimp) and neither of those tanks are getting any less hair algae, they won't eat it I guess.

Another good fish to keep would be a SAE, they will take care of that hair algae for you aswell.


----------

